# BFD Placement



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am considering getting a BFD and, due to rack space issues, will have to stack the BFD with other components. I don't think it would be an issue since I wouldn't think the BFD generates a significant amount of heat. Does anyone have any experience with placing a BFD underneath other components such as a Dish DVR or XBox 360 or can confirm whether the BFD generates much heat?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

It doesn't have any vents that you could block and runs cool: definitely place it below. Seems pretty sturdy as well. I wouldn't foresee any issue, perhaps another will support my claims...and good luck! I'm just now getting all of my system running, including the bfd.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

ironglen said:


> It doesn't have any vents that you could block and runs cool: definitely place it below. Seems pretty sturdy as well. I wouldn't foresee any issue, perhaps another will support my claims...and good luck! I'm just now getting all of my system running, including the bfd.


ironglen,

Thanks for the quick reply...I was pretty sure that was the case but it never hurts to make sure. BTW, did you ever finish your Mal-X sonotube build?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the interest! I need to get it done before I decide it is too large! I'm trying to get it together this week as well as complete a revised built-in component rack in an adjacent closet AND lay bathroom tile this week- had a setback having my driver hole too large, but I do hope to have it soon, but less pics as a result because my side of the garage has a huge tube, large black disks, boxes of tile, bags of mortar, concrete boards, and a large tile saw in there!:dumbcrazy: Wish me luck!


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I no longer have mine but my old 1124P never had any heat issues. I don't think you would have any issues with items on top of it if they are shallow enough to stay in place. Keep in mind the display lights wherever you decide to put it though as they can be a bit distracting if placed in your line of sight and you are in a darkened room.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I purchased a piece of 90 degree (right angle) aluminum from my local HW store (ACE) cut it to length and painted it flat black. I then drilled an every so tiny hole for the power light ( a little more than a pin prick ). I put felt pads on the underside of the rail and slide it on top of the BFD with the right angle covering the front of the BFD. It works very well and the green glow from the power LED is just visible when the lights are dim.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

snowmanick said:


> I no longer have mine but my old 1124P never had any heat issues. I don't think you would have any issues with items on top of it if they are shallow enough to stay in place. Keep in mind the display lights wherever you decide to put it though as they can be a bit distracting if placed in your line of sight and you are in a darkened room.


You brought up a point which I forgot to consider...the depth of the BFD. Based on your statement, the device may not be suited to have another one placed on top of it due to its dimensions. However, placing it on top of the AVR, XBox, or DVR would block their vents. Time to look up the BFD dimensions and figure out an alternative.


----------

